# How to start gpu-z?



## ocr123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry if this is a dumb question. When I try to open gpu-z just the logo opens. Where do I go from there?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

ocr123 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question. When I try to open gpu-z just the logo opens. Where do I go from there?



Can you take a screen shot and show us what you have going on?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds like he gets the splash screen but the app doesn't open. I've no idea why it would do that. W1zz may have to answer that one.


----------



## ocr123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sure 

See attachment.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 27, 2012)

when you move the splash screen, do you see an error message behind it?

what kind of system configuration do you have?


----------



## ocr123 (Jun 27, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> when you move the splash screen, do you see an error message behind it?
> 
> what kind of system configuration do you have?



No error message at all.

I'm using i7 3610qm with amd radeon 7970m.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 27, 2012)

so it just hangs forever at the splash screen? can you check its cpu load in task manager?


----------



## ocr123 (Jun 27, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> so it just hangs forever at the splash screen? can you check its cpu load in task manager?



Yes. It stays around 13-15.


----------



## AgentGOD (Jul 13, 2012)

This is just AMD Enduro turning off the GPU.

Add GPU-Z executable to Catalyst Control Center as "High Performance", and launch 3DMark11 before opening GPU-Z.

You will see wrong readings for some values though.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 13, 2012)

AgentGOD said:


> This is just AMD Enduro turning off the GPU.
> 
> Add GPU-Z executable to Catalyst Control Center as "High Performance", and launch 3DMark11 before opening GPU-Z.
> 
> You will see wrong readings for some values though.



you are experiencing the same on hd 7970m ?


----------



## AgentGOD (Jul 14, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> you are experiencing the same on hd 7970m ?



I'm experiencing the same on HD 7850M, which also uses Enduro. Have to run a recognized 3D app like 3DMark11 before opening GPU-Z to not have it freeze.


----------

